# Showtime vs Orbit



## grasshopper (Aug 12, 2008)

Hi all,

I'm looking at subscribing to a pay tv package through du over the next couple of months and was wondering what the difference in content is between Showtime and Orbit and specifically, which of the two has better NBA and Premier League coverage (I'd ask about Australian rules football too, but I have a suspicion that each is bad as the other!).

Thanks!


----------



## alli (Mar 6, 2008)

Dont use du for the love of god!

it took them 2 months to install my tv.... they didn't come when they said they would.... Didn't ring us, to tell us or anything
Worst customer service I have ever experienced


----------



## bubble_boy (May 28, 2008)

If you wan tsport. Showtime is the one to go for. 

I will be downgrading from showtime to orbit in the next month. Perhaps even just go on du basic package. Television here is pretty crap. Lots of reruns, and I am talking morning, afternoon and evening ... And there is not really much to watch. We used to watch a lot of tv back home. Now were just downloading stuff. Much easier on the schedule.


----------



## grasshopper (Aug 12, 2008)

Thanks! I think for most of my tv-tv, i.e. series, movies etc I'll rely on downloads. I was mainly looking at the pay tv for the sport and news.


----------



## Sam75 (Jul 2, 2008)

Showsports has AFL. Saw a live game the other day - Bombers v Crows. Think there is a highlights show on Monday evenings.


----------



## apollo99 (Apr 2, 2008)

Hi, guys. You were talking about series and movie downloads. With a lot of torrent downloads banned, what specific sites do you use for downloading? Thanks.


----------



## bubble_boy (May 28, 2008)

Apollo99. There are various sites. Rapidshare for one, and you get full speed downloads. you do however have to pay a fee for membership. But its negligible for what and how much you download. 

I personally use torrents because they're easy to find. there are a few sites still open. Just do a search for torrent search engines. I am not gonna post the links here, cause I am a paranoid git.  And don't want them to block it.


----------



## Iron Horse (Apr 10, 2008)

You'll be in a bit of a dilemma between the two because with one package you'll receive plenty of EPL, Cricket, and Aussie Rules. The other will have the NBA. I have Showtime and just live with the repeats. The Orbit package isn't bad, but I don't believe you'll see the amount of sports you may desire. It's a flip of the coin. Best of luck.


----------



## liquid8urn (Oct 7, 2008)

*Lost Season 5 in Dubai?*

Which channel hosts the series of Lost? Anyone know if the Season 5 premiere on 21st January will be shown over there? Thanks


----------



## MeNotYou (May 20, 2009)

Somewhat related issue. What if any is the difference between showtime (form showtime) and showtime from du. I've heard du censors and edits movies, and plays lots of commercials? is that true? what other differences. Which would you recommend?


----------



## MeNotYou (May 20, 2009)

oh thanks in advance


----------



## MeNotYou (May 20, 2009)

*showtime or du*

What if any is the difference between showtime (form showtime) and showtime from du. I've heard du censors and edits movies, and plays lots of commercials? is that true? what other differences. Which would you recommend?

Thanks in advance


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

liquid8urn said:


> Which channel hosts the series of Lost? Anyone know if the Season 5 premiere on 21st January will be shown over there? Thanks


Lost is on Showtime, think it is S05 running at the moment too.


----------



## basimoli (Feb 13, 2009)

Is there a restriction on putting up a satellite dish in the Emirates Hills area? I am thinking of getting Showtime but the advice I am getting is to avoid using the tv package from Du because of the inability to record programs.

Thanks


----------



## Jockvdv (Oct 2, 2008)

And I have a few numbers of guys who can do the Randburg installation - if the Saffa's get my drift # 201

Cheers
J


----------

